# Speedometer issue



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Greetings,

This morning while driving into work, the speedometer needle on the instrument cluster is take a long time to reach the desired MPH number when either the gas or brake pedels are applied. The engine light has not come on during this, any suggestions as to where to look?


Regards
Frank D


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This morning while driving into work, the speedometer needle on the instrument cluster is take a long time to reach the desired MPH number when either the gas or brake pedels are applied. The engine light has not come on during this, any suggestions as to where to look?
> 
> ...



WHAT NO TAKERS ON THIS SUBJECT!?!?


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

It is probably a bad instrument cluster.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

jserrano do you know if it is a single component replacement on the cluster board or the whole cluster board that need to be replaced. I was reading the FSM/ haynes manuals and it requires removing alot of the front dash board to get to it. I wanted to ask this question first because of the amount ot work.


Frank


----------

